# "Dallas"- Frozen semen?



## ninemaplefarm (Mar 2, 2010)

Does anyone know if there is still frozen semen available for this stud? If so, anyone have the contact...

Thanks!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

More details? Hard to go by just name "Dallas"?


----------



## ninemaplefarm (Mar 2, 2010)

DanielleOttoMom said:


> More details? Hard to go by just name "Dallas"? Kennel name he came from?


Kismets sight for sore eyes-# 1 GSD show dog and one of the most influential modern show sires in history of breed.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Kismet's Sight For Sore eyes - German Shepherd Dog

Is this Dallas?


----------



## ninemaplefarm (Mar 2, 2010)

DanielleOttoMom said:


> Kismet's Sight For Sore eyes - German Shepherd Dog
> 
> Is this Dallas?


THAT, my friend, would be the Great Dallas!! :wub:

Sadly, he is no longer with us...

A lot of people knock him as he was overused but he is still one of the best balanced dogs I have yet to find- moderate. Interestingly, he passed on excellent herding ability as well and I have, personally, seen some of his kids herding.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Wow pretty male! I'm not finding any info about what your looking for.... but good luck with your search.


----------



## ninemaplefarm (Mar 2, 2010)

DanielleOttoMom said:


> Wow pretty male! I'm not finding any info about what your looking for.... but good luck with your search.


Yes, he was the real deal. But, everyone now complains about him as he was not "extreme" enough or did not have the motion necessary today. Plus, he *was* overused so now people are looking for Dallas free dogs. But, my feeling is that he was overused because he improved bitches. Period.

Thanks again for trying to help!


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

He was also the sweetest dog you could imagine. Jim Moses, his handler, would put him on a down stay at the shows with crowds, noise, other dogs walking by and he would just lay there watching Jimmy, until it was his ring time. Jimmy did not have a problem with him being petted and would just lay there and let you. Had fun baiting him over the gates at a show, that boy sure did love to eat.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

There are many knowledgeable people on this form that would know about what your looking for more than I would. They to should be able to way in on the topic about Dallas. He is very handsome. Again good luck with your search .


----------



## ninemaplefarm (Mar 2, 2010)

To add: if there is no frozen available does anyone have experience breeding to a Dallas son- especially any temperament issues? I wish more had a TC title like their sire as most were shown at national and were right there.....


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

I have a Dallas grandson. 
Gunner's sire is:
CH Kismet's Ladies Man - German Shepherd Dog


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Where are you located? There are several Dallas sons with ROM's and good temperament? And Dallas grandsons.

The person to contact about frozen semen on Dallas would be Jimmy Moses. He is in Georgia.


----------



## ninemaplefarm (Mar 2, 2010)

Andaka said:


> Where are you located? There are several Dallas sons with ROM's and good temperament? And Dallas grandsons.
> 
> The person to contact about frozen semen on Dallas would be Jimmy Moses. He is in Georgia.


Northeast. 

I already tried Kaleef but haven't heard back.... 

Do you or anyone have any first hand experience with any of these sons as I would be interested in knowing your experience?


----------



## ninemaplefarm (Mar 2, 2010)

GSDGunner said:


> I have a Dallas grandson.
> Gunner's sire is:
> CH Kismet's Ladies Man - German Shepherd Dog


Very nice! Are you happy with your dog's temperament and working ability or is he more "showy"? Some individuals from this line can lack a lot of drive! But, that's why breeding takes two to tango!


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Several people on the yahoo group 'the GSDShowcase' would be able to help you.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

ninemaplefarm said:


> Very nice! Are you happy with your dog's temperament and working ability or is he more "showy"? Some individuals from this line can lack a lot of drive! But, that's why breeding takes two to tango!


Well, he's no working dog and not very showy.  
Just kidding. He is highly energetic and has a lot of drive. He's always ready to go go go! He's a fast learner, incredibly smart and a bit of a goofball. 

His temperament is good. He's weary of strangers and people coming to the door. But a quick command and all is well. He's very protective of me and is literally attached to me. 
He doesn't like most little dogs. The terror twins who live behind me are growlers and that gets him going. But he loves my neighbors little dog.

I love him and wouldn't change a darn thing.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Dallas was a nice dog, but he died young. I do not like Geneva who everyone raves about, and I am one who would avoid him just because he is everywhere, and at some point, that will bite us all in the backside. But there is no question that he was a great dog. 

Good luck with Jimmy Moses. He's a AKC judge now.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Ch. Kenlyn's Aries of HiCliff ROM is producing some good temperaments. I have seen quite a few of his progeny. I have spent some time with the Aries son Sel. Ex. Marquis Stealing the Show TC RoM OFA. He seems to be producing sound dogs of mind and body.


----------



## ninemaplefarm (Mar 2, 2010)

dawnandjr said:


> Several people on the yahoo group 'the GSDShowcase' would be able to help you.


Ok, thanks!


----------



## ninemaplefarm (Mar 2, 2010)

GSDGunner said:


> Well, he's no working dog and not very showy.
> Just kidding. He is highly energetic and has a lot of drive. He's always ready to go go go! He's a fast learner, incredibly smart and a bit of a goofball.
> 
> His temperament is good. He's weary of strangers and people coming to the door. But a quick command and all is well. He's very protective of me and is literally attached to me.
> ...


Thanks for telling me about him!! He sounds like a neat dog!!


----------



## ninemaplefarm (Mar 2, 2010)

Andaka said:


> Ch. Kenlyn's Aries of HiCliff ROM is producing some good temperaments. I have seen quite a few of his progeny. I have spent some time with the Aries son Sel. Ex. Marquis Stealing the Show TC RoM OFA. He seems to be producing sound dogs of mind and body.


That's good to know as Aries of HiCliff is the "Top Dog" right now and reigning ROM sire, I believe. Thanks for sharing your experience with him and his bloodlines....


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

We bred to this "Oscar" son. Got a very nice pup who has a good temperament, strong mind and decent drive. Joints look good on xray. The dam was a decently solid bitch also though.

Aregon
AM/CAN GV SEL CH Tazzman's Aregon - German Shepherd Dog


----------



## ninemaplefarm (Mar 2, 2010)

Samba said:


> We bred to this "Oscar" son. Got a very nice pup who has a good temperament, strong mind and decent drive. Joints look good on xray. The dam was a decently solid bitch also though.
> 
> Aregon
> AM/CAN GV SEL CH Tazzman's Aregon - German Shepherd Dog


Very nice! But, he's a tad too "modern specialty" for my taste- though a very high quality dog! I am sure your pup is quite fancy with great movement!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Aregon is actually relatively moderate by specialty standards. The pup does have nice movement, but is nothing too fancy. Mostly just a body-slamming, tough minded, mouthy bitch. She does not have faulty motion.

Dallas was probably bred into lines with more movement by Kaleef, best I can tell. I guess I do look for movement in the showline. I don't really know what else to look for in them? What are the goals of the breeding of these lines generally? If I have a showline dog, I do expect "showy" as that is the general genetic direction there.

If I desire balanced movement, solid structure, beautiful color, German Shepherd character of courage, hardness and fight drive, etc then I go for something like this dog...

V Hudson von der kalten Hardt - German Shepherd Dog

Have a son of his.


----------



## ninemaplefarm (Mar 2, 2010)

Samba said:


> Aregon is actually relatively moderate by specialty standards. The pup does have nice movement, but is nothing too fancy. Mostly just a body-slamming, tough minded, mouthy bitch. She does not have faulty motion.
> 
> Dallas was probably bred into lines with more movement by Kaleef, best I can tell. I guess I do look for movement in the showline. I don't really know what else to look for in them? What are the goals of the breeding of these lines generally? If I have a showline dog, I do expect "showy" as that is the general genetic direction there.
> 
> ...


Yes, in the showline, structure is key for me and movement secondary. For me, I, especially, look for strong croups and toplines as I always end up with bad ones! 

Very nice stud you posted! But, I always wonder if the working line dogs are harder to train for the average family versus other lines? I had a WL "type" pup as my first GSD for 15 1/2 years until I lost her 2 years ago to cancer. I can tell you that she scored mostly 2's as a puppy. I wish I had known about schutzhund at that time as she was so balanced and stable. However,.... We had so many "Come To Jesus" Moments between us while training that I can't even count them but there was only enough room for one b***h in our house so I won! She turned into the absolute BEST dog in the world. 100% reliable in every situation. My once in a lifetime dog.

However, I am older now and have a family and a young child of my own. Don't know if I want that type of personality again as everything was initially a battle of wills. Too risky with a youngster home and way too much drive and way too much energy for my lifestyle right now.

But, maybe I shouldn't put all the WL dogs in the same mold. Maybe they can also produce family type dogs (performance dogs that live as family pets) instead of the mostly high drive working types?


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Maybe workingline performance dogs can be family pets??????????
These beliefs are still out there!...Fascinating!


----------

